

Update on Java's Fork/Join from Doug Lea - oconnor0
http://cs.oswego.edu/pipermail/concurrency-interest/2012-January/008987.html

======
mcherm
Can someone explain what is being developed here?

~~~
guelo
New Java abstractions that help with parallelizing work across multiple CPUs.
See <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fork-join_queue>

